# My show pic



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi Guys...Thought I would put up a pic from my show last month, any feedback, criticism etc welcomed. I weighed in at just under 73kg on the day so had to do the under 80kg instaed of under 70kg lesson to be learnt!! (get a good pair of scales!!) Im thinking of having another crack this time at he under 70kgs later in the year, my back needs some serious develpment on the width so will see how it goes otherwise I will wait til next year and come back wider!! lol, had a consultation with Tom a few weeks ago and he has given me some sound advice so hopefully I will see some improvements, trust me if any of you who need advice speak to this man he has helped me alot ! and he's even bigger in person than on his pics!!


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Sorry guys forgot pic, hopefully its attached this time!


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

looking absolutely sick mate (thats means good ) how did you do in the show? any more shots? true.


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

must have won mate, awsome physique


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

lol thanks mate..


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

LEWIS said:


> must have won mate, awsome physique


cheers Lewis.:lift:


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

look wicked mate, ure get there next time im sure!


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

truly awsome mate, well done!


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

clarkey said:


> cheers Lewis.:lift:


I'd second Lewis's comment. Nice 1 clarkey alot of hard work there. Wish i know how to get like that.


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

coco said:


> truly awsome mate, well done!


Cheers Coco...well done to you too mate on your placing well impressesd with your pics!!


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

oliverbrown84 said:


> I'd second Lewis's comment. Nice 1 clarkey alot of hard work there. Wish i know how to get like that.


Thanks Oliver..trust me mate if I can do it you can too! im not ginetically gifted and have had to work really hard to get where I am its only when I sorted my diet out that I noticed the changes. It was only my 2nd show my first one was last Sept only 7mths ago and I looked so out of place on stage infact I looked like a swimmer rather than a body builder it was embarrasing when I look back!! but it made me realise what I had to do and the changes I had to make diet, rest etc just listen to the advice of the likes of Tom, P Scarb, Nine pack, James etc and you wont go wrong. Be to me diet is the key.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

i understand clarkey. My diet is good but i expect to see results too quickly. I am seeing progression. I will have to deal with patience and carry on putting in the hard work.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Start up a log oliver and post pictures for us to critique and advise. Have you posted your diet in the diet section?


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

i aint got a cam mate. The lens would break if i took a pic anyway. LOL!!!


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Awsome mate a very classical physique which is good to see.


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

clarkey be good to see any other pics youve got mate, you hold that pose really good and it compliments your physique nicley, thin mid section, good size chest delts and arms, impressed! and overall condition is spot on!


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Very impressive mate,keep up the good/hard work its certainly paying off.


----------



## Clydefrog (Apr 20, 2007)

Great condition


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

WOW!! All I can say is the other guy must have been bloody good. You look great and you should be really proud of your conditioning. If I was you I'd have another crack at qualifying later in the year. It sounds like you have the bit between your teeth and the judges will also see that which can only be a good thing.

James


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

looking good there Clarkey. The under 70kg is getting to be a ferocious class & it beggars belief that these guys weigh so little. There's a qualifier in Warrington May 27th if you can dip under the weight. PM me if you like & I'll let you know how I managed to get under 80 for my leeds qualifier last year.

I see no reason whatsoever why you shouldn't be on that stage in Nottingham, and be competetive too so keep working hard.


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow...thanks guys for all the comments really appreciate it and it's really motivated me...

Ive deleted my first pic by accident im not very computer literate...anyone know how I can put my first pic back up?

Nine pack thanks alot, your advice would be appreciated ALOT!


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Its ok..panic over I re-attached file  Im terrible with technology!


----------



## Ziricote (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm with everyone else, you look fantastic mate.


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

yeah you defo look great man, i thought you were way heavier when looking at your pic, great all over but real impressive abs..


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Conditioning is fantastic, mate.

You won't go wrong with Nine Pack's advice, buddy - the guy's a legend.


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

supercell said:


> WOW!! All I can say is the other guy must have been bloody good. You look great and you should be really proud of your conditioning. If I was you I'd have another crack at qualifying later in the year. It sounds like you have the bit between your teeth and the judges will also see that which can only be a good thing.
> 
> James


Here is another pic.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

You've been robbed, mate.

That dude doesn't even have tan on by the looks of him.

You are ripped to the bone, & he isn't - simple as.


----------



## mattrich (Mar 16, 2007)

you look great mate. seriously the guy on your right cant be the guy that won!???


----------



## Ziricote (Feb 18, 2007)

I can't believe he won over you mate...


----------



## chump1976 (Jul 1, 2005)

sorry m8 ,nice guy maybe but u were the 1 that shud of won.


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

chump1976 said:


> sorry m8 ,nice guy maybe but u were the 1 that shud of won.


Thanks for all you feedback and comments guys...appreciate it. I will put up my diet journal when I start my prep.


----------



## Platinumph (Feb 14, 2005)

Def something wrong there by judging by the photo, not dissing the guy who won, but def a big difference in condition and overall appearance, you should have been placed 1st, but as long as you were happy with how you look and performed on the day, then no matter wat no one can take that away from you... well done bud!!


----------



## Clydefrog (Apr 20, 2007)

I don't know if the picture is misleading or not - either he's got a lot less tan on, or the camera flash has over exposed him, or a combination, but you look in far better condition than the guy on your right. His legs look a bit bigger. Do you have other photos of the two of you for comparison. Maybe they liked his hair better!

Nice one on staying motivated and go for the qualifier!


----------



## mattrich (Mar 16, 2007)

i cant understand what the hell is going on here! does the picture not do the other guy justice or what? no offence to the guy but he doesn't really look like he should even be on stage. you should have easily won.


----------



## bigbull (May 7, 2007)

he is just white no tan or any thing at all you should have won with ease


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

mg: thats unbelievable that, that guy beat you...them judges are :crazy:

you look ace mate!!!


----------



## tony 33 (Feb 9, 2006)

mg: mg: mg: mg: .....u look 10 times better m8 ...wat a misjustice to ur condition...them judges need:axe: ..


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

tony 33 said:


> mg: mg: mg: mg: .....u look 10 times better m8 ...wat a misjustice to ur condition...them judges need:axe: ..


LOL thanks Tony...:beer1:


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

How the hell did that other guy win??

I'd love to hear a seasoned competitors (PScarb, TinyTom, Nine etc...), view on this.


----------



## DannyBoy81 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thats a joke you look awsome thay guy dont even have a chest.... and put no effort in with his tan etc.... must have been fixed.


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for your comments guys.

To be honest the guy had better symetry than me wider shoulders and back and was 6kg heavier than me, which showed when I was next to him as I had originally planned to do the under 70kg but messed my weight up:confused: so I had to do the under 80's kg. However the guy than won did'nt use tan and was not in the best condition. I spoke to the judges after for feedback as at first I was gutted as I thought I had pinched it with my condition, they said my back width let me down, so this is something that I will work on..I don't want to take anything away from the guy than won as he had great symetry and fair play to him he beat me fair and square! Looking back I know that my back width is my weakness and if I want to compete at that weight it's something than I need to improve on..Thanks to Tom's and nine packs advice this should improve, I'll post some back shots tonite so you can see what I mean...Thanks again guys


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Credit where credit is due. Many a lesser man would be bitter.

I think I remember either Tom or Paul Booth saying "its a bodybuilding comp, not a dieting comp"


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

invisiblekid said:


> Credit where credit is due. Many a lesser man would be bitter.
> 
> I think I remember either Tom or Paul Booth saying "its a bodybuilding comp, not a dieting comp"


It is indeed, but I think if the bigger guy is well out of condition, the nod should be given to the sharper athlete. If the bigger guy had a good balance of size, and a degree of condition, then who knows. Like many of you have said though, we can't comment fully as we have only seen one pic and it may not tell the whole story.

Anyway, fear not, Clarkey is going to be razor for his next outing, and *will* get under 70kg for the weigh in.


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Nine Pack said:


> It is indeed, but I think if the bigger guy is well out of condition, the nod should be given to the sharper athlete. If the bigger guy had a good balance of size, and a degree of condition, then who knows. Like many of you have said though, we can't comment fully as we have only seen one pic and it may not tell the whole story.
> 
> Anyway, fear not, Clarkey is going to be razor for his next outing, and *will* get under 70kg for the weigh in.


Thats right Nine Pack...especially with your advice and the advice you already gave me:lift: :lift: :lift:


----------



## lightweight1436114553 (Mar 7, 2008)

Awesome Clarkey... I just joined up... trawling through loads a threads... ur pics are amazing... can't believe the nice guy won :-lift:


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Well, you clearly were in better condition that the other fella - but photos can be deceving so im not going to coment on the tan (could have been flash to be fair) but from a condition point of view theres no way you should have lost just because of back width - that should have been the decider IF the other fella had been tight.

Im sure your going to get alot of respect for dealing with the loss the way you did and not being bitter or contesting the result like others would have. Hopefully the judges will rember your a good fella and judge you with a bit more favour next time.

Looking at that pic you look very confortable at that weight and you could do well to add a bit more weight to your frame and compete in the -80kg class. a bit of back width, some more mass on your legs and arms you could be realy good in that class.

anyway just my 2c.

All the best!


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for the comment lightweight and wogihao..this pic is nearly a year old, ive now added some quality mass to my frame especially legs and back..hopefully it will still be there after my next comp diet  . Im competing this year so will post some comparison pictures up.


----------



## volatileacid (Dec 28, 2005)

clarkey said:


> Here is another pic. The guy next to me is the guy that beat me (who was a really nice bloke) as you can see he was alot heavier than me, but a little smooth. Anyway he beat me to the qualifer so fair play, but think i'll be back especially with nine packs advice he just gave me!!


He must have the judges on the payroll... what a joke.


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

skyrider007 said:


> omg u r so hot!!!!!!!!!! too bad u didn't win but you're always my number one.


i think he likes u:love:


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

smithy26 said:


> i think he likes u:love:


Hes posted similar messages in a number of pic threads...


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

wogihao said:


> Hes posted similar messages in a number of pic threads...


i no but he never called me hot


----------



## justdiscovering (May 10, 2007)

worshipper???????


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

smithy26 said:


> i no but he never called me hot


Nah me neither I feel left out.


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

im just not worshipper material

back to the topic show pic looks great mate, u competing again?


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi Mate,

I was at the south coast and saw you on stage, I agree it should've been yours, although that pic doesnt do the other guy and justice, he looked better than he does in that pic, but your condition, stage presence etc was much better, the only thing to do is to make sure that next time you come in SOOOO much better that the judges don't make the same mistake again.

Well done though, keep going, prob see you around at one show or another!


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

smithy26 said:


> im just not worshipper material
> 
> back to the topic show pic looks great mate, u competing again?


Cheers Smithy mate...yeah im competing at the Kent Classic in August, start my prep June 1st. Think I will be doing a journal on the board. Are you competing this year, I think you were considering sometime ago?


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

LeanShredded said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> I was at the south coast and saw you on stage, I agree it should've been yours, although that pic doesnt do the other guy and justice, he looked better than he does in that pic, but your condition, stage presence etc was much better, the only thing to do is to make sure that next time you come in SOOOO much better that the judges don't make the same mistake again.
> 
> Well done though, keep going, prob see you around at one show or another!


Cheers mate. I can remember seeing you there think you were helping a Junior. Looking back now I had good condition but did'nt have enough size and the other guy looked much bigger infact he was 6kg heavier and this showed, especially from the back. Ive been working very hard over the last 12 months and added some quality size so hopefully this will show come August.

Hows your prep going for the show, your competing in the classic class arnt you?


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

clarkey said:


> Cheers Smithy mate...yeah im competing at the Kent Classic in August, start my prep June 1st. Think I will be doing a journal on the board. Are you competing this year, I think you were considering sometime ago?


my aim is 2009 south coast for my first show just waiting on my dam legs to catch up!!!!!!!


----------



## 1988-s.leeson (Feb 24, 2008)

i know this thread is old, but only just found it, i was at the show and i thught you look brilliant, very nicely balanced physique.

sure you will do really well in your next comp with a little extra mass.


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

A good pose for you and you have great lines and condition what tan did you use and any more plans for any more comps?


----------



## manaja (Feb 10, 2008)

you got a great physique their, keep working on it....Give them no excuses...Good luck.


----------

